# IS IT POSSIBLE TO USE MAPQUEST MOBILE, OR EQUIVILENT, ON THE KINDLE DX?



## EBJ (Nov 30, 2010)

IN ADDITION TO USING THE DX FOR READING BOOKS, I WANT TO USE IT FOR TRIP PLANNING AND NAVIGATION TO ELIMINATE USING A GARMIN. ALSO, EMAIL WOULD BE  BONUS. IS ANYONE DOING THIS?
AT THIS TIME I AM TRYNG TO DECIDE BETWEEN A KINDLE AND IPAD.
THX,
JAKE


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

EBJ. . .please don't use all caps. . .it's considered shouting. 

The Kindle web browser is not responsive enough to function as a real time GPS guidance device.  Though there are ways to get maps and load them.  Email can be done depending on the service.

Sounds like you want an iPad. . .the Kindle is primarily a reader that does a few other things o.k. as a convenience  The iPad is a portable media device. . .but I'm still not sure it would effectively eliminate the need for a GPS.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The iPad and the Navigon app are a great combination.


----------



## richiehd (Nov 26, 2010)

Or get an Android phone  GoogleNav is the best.


----------



## srmalloy (Mar 3, 2009)

I have used the web browser on my Kindle 2 to access Google Maps to see where I had to go to get to a destination, but the speed of entry and response time are both slow enough that it's completely impractical to use as a substitute for a GPS device or application; if you want to get driving directions, it's usable, but if you want ongoing guidance, get a better tool.


----------

